# conflicting information from recruiters



## aussiechangover (7 Feb 2007)

I'm hoping this is the correct spot as i applied to the Airforce. I've been lucky enough to serve in the Australian Defence Force prior to my application to the airforce and I'm getting some conflicting feedback from the recruiters. I'm hoping that some members here maybe able to clarify this. my chosen profession is comms research.

I've been exempt from BMQ and given rank already but from recent discussions I've now been informed that i have to undertake the SQ course rather than proceeding straight to CFSCE. I've been told this because that the 3 elements are interchangeable and that i could be working anywhere this is why. has anyone heard of this before or can confirm/deny this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Feb 2007)

Did they tell you that you are going to be wearing the Air Force DEU?  

I think you will get more info on this question if it is moved to the C & E forum, there are more 291'rs there IIRC...Mod's?


----------



## aussiechangover (7 Feb 2007)

well the offer i was made was for Land element although when i applied it was for airforce so this has caused some discussions between myself and the recruiters as i'm semi qual and they were trying to get me on a course ASAP. i have been told that the course is the same for all 3 services and previously i was told that i didn't have to do the SQ and now it's changed. I'm aware things change at short notice and perhaps things have changed over the last few months. I'm hoping that someone knows if it's yes for SQ if your airforce or no


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2007)

In your initial post you stated that you were granted a BMQ bypass.  The SQ is your next step before Trades Training.  BMQ and SQ are not the same thing.  All Trades are now doing SQ.  Later, you will have to do the Land PLQ.


----------



## MJP (7 Feb 2007)

I think the reason your doing the SQ is because of the current implemation of the BMQ enhanced.  It adds 4 weeks to the total course and has a lot of the current SQ course put into it.  You got in on the bubble of the changeover  andhave to do the SQ as almost a legacy to be on equal footing as other members that will have to do the BMQ enhanced.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Feb 2007)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> well the offer i was made was for Land element although when i applied it was for airforce so this has caused some discussions between myself and the recruiters as i'm semi qual and they were trying to get me on a course ASAP. i have been told that the course is the same for all 3 services and previously i was told that i didn't have to do the SQ and now it's changed. I'm aware things change at short notice and perhaps things have changed over the last few months. I'm hoping that someone knows if it's yes for SQ if your airforce or no



Ok few things.  Your selected MOC is what is referred to as a "purple" trade, meaning, its members can wear any of the 3 DEUs, and despite the DEU you are wearing, you can operate in any of the 3 environments.  Your preferred DEU is Air Force, however, you have been given an offer for the Army DEU.

As far as I know, all personel entering the CF as NCMs in the Army DEU will complete the SQ course, a common course to ALL Army NCMs.

I know that "hard" ( :blotto Air Force MOCs do not do the SQ course (I am just about to transfer into one of them this week).

I think though, your question should go here http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html


----------



## aussiechangover (7 Feb 2007)

> In your initial post you stated that you were granted a BMQ bypass.  The SQ is your next step before Trades Training.  BMQ and SQ are not the same thing.  All Trades are now doing SQ.  Later, you will have to do the Land PLQ



i understand the difference between both BMQ and SQ. although i wasn't aware that after selecting airforce i would be going on this course as originally i was told i was off straight to trade school. this is where the conflicts are comming from and why i thought about posting here to get so answers. 



> Did they tell you that you are going to be wearing the Air Force DEU?
> 
> I think you will get more info on this question if it is moved to the C & E forum, there are more 291'rs there IIRC...Mod's?



actually they told me that on parade i'd be wearing green not blue and i would definately be army if i accepted this offer. as for the moving to hear from other 291's that would be awesome to get the facts straight from others who've done this.

thanks for the help all of a sudden i'm learning lots more in 5 mins that in 6 months


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Feb 2007)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> i understand the difference between both BMQ and SQ. although i wasn't aware that after selecting airforce i would be going on this course as originally i was told i was off straight to trade school. this is where the conflicts are comming from and why i thought about posting here to get so answers.
> 
> actually they told me that on parade i'd be wearing green not blue and i would definately be army if i accepted this offer. as for the moving to hear from other 291's that would be awesome to get the facts straight from others who've done this.
> 
> thanks for the help all of a sudden i'm learning lots more in 5 mins that in 6 months



Ref my post previous to this one...hope it helps some.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Feb 2007)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> actually they told me that on parade i'd be wearing green not blue and i would definately be army if i accepted this offer.



Although I am not Comm Research, I have never seen on in a blue set of DEU's. The  recuiting page says that they serve in all three elements, but I have only seen Army and Navy uniforms.


----------

